# Honey Label



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

I like it - cool and fun.

or is that Kewl?

I can't keep up with the netspeak.

Keith


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Hobie said:


> Still needs a bit of tweaking, but this is what I came up with this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Instead of using the URL (the world with a link on it) go over to the mountain icon in the yellow box..that'll put [ img][ /img] (without the spaces) around your image URL, and the picture will show up here.










I tried to make your photo show up but couldn't - probably because I'm not logged on as you. So here's one of mine - the bees really love alliums.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Just copy paste the bottom window where it starts with IMG


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Ooh! I did it! Thanks, iddee! 
I am so simply amused.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

I like the fact that the label itself is shaped like a cell.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>go over to the mountain icon in the yellow box..

Where do you see a mountain icon in a yellow box?


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> >go over to the mountain icon in the yellow box..
> 
> Where do you see a mountain icon in a yellow box?


Two over from the link control.


----------

